# Shallow well setup questions



## gnewks91 (Mar 21, 2021)

I have an old shallow well in my backyard that is used to fill the pool primarily. Id like to get it working better and possibly use it for irrigation.

My biggest issue is that it doesnt hold a prime. Every time i use it i have to prime it and its a pain. Theres bo casing, so i think that means its a drivenwell vs a drilled well. That also means there no footvalve, or its no longer functional.

How do i fix my priming issue? Will a check valve before the pump inlet help? Should i add a small tank?


----------

